# I need help to decifer a band on a lost bird



## twithane

I need some help from someone. I have found a pigeon, it is beautiful (i call it a designer pigeon) it is not afraid of people and is fairly comfortable with handling.
I rescued it from some children trying to hurt it (it wasn't). It has a band, the
#'s on the band are 36-AM-7-NPA-03. I've decided to foster it. It really has no urge to fly even though it can.
I've called a few people locally for some answers on feeding and housing but no one can answer my question on the band.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com. The bird you have is wearing a band from the National Pigeon Association (NPA). You would need to e-mail [email protected] and ask him to e-mail you the person to contact to locate the owner. Just FYI .. the 03 indicates a hatchyear of 2003, the AM is the code of the club where the bird is registered, the 36 is the number of this specific bird, and the 7 indicates the size of the band .. I believe size 7 is a roller band but am not sure of that (roller being a breed of pigeon that "rolls" in the air when it flies).

When you e-mail James at NPA, please list the band information as follows:

NPA 03 AM 36 and note that there is also a 7 on the band.

Please let us know how it goes in finding the owner, and thank you so much for helping this lovely pigeon!

Terry


----------



## twithane

*Thank you Terry*

I just wanted to thank you for your help in decifering the band on the pigeon I found. I went through James and then he gave me the phone # to Foy's pigeon supply.

Foy's did some research & gave me the phone #and city of the owner . I live in Tucson. Foy's is in Penn. The owner lives about 45 miles away from me. He is actually the very first person I spoke with about the bird before I searched the internet and found you. I put in a lost and found report with the humane society
of Tucson a few hours after I found the bird and the owners phone # is who they refered me to and the first person I called. So, surprise, surprise when I called him on Monday and told him it was his bird.

So, Walter ( the pigeon) is going home tomorrow. 

Very happy, funny story. Thank you very very much.

Tracey


----------



## TAWhatley

You are very welcome! Thanks for letting us know the outcome and for helping this bird.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather

I have found a pigeon, it is beautiful *(i call it a designer pigeon)*.

Hello Tracey & Welcome to pigeons.com.
I love your description of the pigeon you found. So glad everything worked out. 

I just live up the road from you in Mesa. If I can be of assistance in the future, please feel free to contact me.

Cindy


----------

